# Emerald Grande at Destin



## STEVIE (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi,
 I really want to trade into this resort and would love to reserve a presidential unit but when I check for dates a presidential unit is never available. Can anyone tell me the difference between a presidential unit and a 3 bed plus harbour views unit? The 3 bed plus harbour units seem to be always available. 
Thanks, Sue


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 14, 2012)

Wyndham Emerald Grande at Destin
3 bedroom Harbor View Plus:
- Occupancy 8
- Full kitchen
- Washer & Dryer
- 2.75 baths
- Balcony
- Wifi/Broadband
- 1799 Sq Ft

3 bedroom Presidential:
- Occupancy 8
- Full kitchen
- Washer & Dryer
- 3 baths
- Balcony
- Wifi/Broadband
- 1614 Sq Ft

TS


----------



## Cely218 (Oct 15, 2012)

If you are a Wyndham owner check out the floor plans on the member site.  If you are trading thru RCI.  I think it will be hard to get a Presidential.  

I know at some Wyndham locations, I have not really been impressed with the Presidential.  

The standard 3 BR only has 2 baths, the 3BR plus has more and seem quite similiar to Presidential.


----------



## daileyad (Oct 16, 2012)

I received an II trade into the Emerald Grande for next summer.  I just checked and it says 3 bedroom 3 bath.  Does that mean we'll get a presidential unit? :whoopie:


----------



## learnalot (Oct 16, 2012)

daileyad said:


> I received an II trade into the Emerald Grande for next summer.  I just checked and it says 3 bedroom 3 bath.  Does that mean we'll get a presidential unit? :whoopie:



Not necessarily.  If your trade was through II, it might not even be part of Wyndham's inventory.  There are only a few resorts in Wyndham affiliated with II and they are old affiliations.  AFAIK, Emerald Grande Wyndham units dn't have an II affiliation.  Wyndham purchased this property pre-developed and partially sold, so this unit might belong to an original owner not affiliated with Wyndham.


----------



## daileyad (Oct 16, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Not necessarily.  If your trade was through II, it might not even be part of Wyndham's inventory.  There are only a few resorts in Wyndham affiliated with II and they are old affiliations.  AFAIK, Emerald Grande Wyndham units dn't have an II affiliation.  Wyndham purchased this property per-developed and partially sold, so this unit might belong to an original owner not affiliated with Wyndham.



That makes sense.  I'm sure its still going to be an awesome unit though!


----------



## mommaO3 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have exchanged to this resort through II and the confirmation letter says it is a developer deposit.
I thought developer was Wyndham. Maybe wrong?


----------



## Workingforaliving (Nov 7, 2012)

I was there a few weeks ago. 3 bedroom harbor. Excellent location, though a little pricey on the points. Wyndham visited, gave me a gift, and left.....no pressure sales or anything. It was strange, but I was thrilled not to be hassled.


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 7, 2012)

What did you think of the accomodations? They do charge alot of points, so I am wondering if the resort is "worthy" of the points they charge. Did you notice if there was a work out room and if so was it well equiped with modern equipment? How is the beach, I know it's not on site, but is it nice enough? Any other thoughts about the resort would be very much appreciated. 
Sue


----------



## vv813 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yesterday I was able to book into a 3 bed p/res unit for Nov 16 2 nites which I later cancelled when realized that it was the wrong date so they do become available even at the last minute.  I would also like more info on what the resort is like.


----------



## Workingforaliving (Nov 7, 2012)

susgar said:


> What did you think of the accomodations? They do charge alot of points, so I am wondering if the resort is "worthy" of the points they charge. Did you notice if there was a work out room and if so was it well equiped with modern equipment? How is the beach, I know it's not on site, but is it nice enough? Any other thoughts about the resort would be very much appreciated.
> Sue



Daily housekeeping was a nice change  

The beach was great, but shallow. Since my 5 year old was there, it was nice that she didn't have to have a life jacket. The boat heads out on the half hour and they'll deliver from the restaurant to the each. Umbrellas and chairs were on site and set up.

I didn't notice the exercise equipment....on purpose....so you'd have to check out their site or other reviews for that one.

I would go back. I went in late September so I didn't feel the pinch of the points like I would have in peak season. I rarely used my car that week, since the HarborWalk is such a happening place. 

Every resort I've stayed at has had pros and cons. I'm one of those people who will enjoy themselves anywhere there is a beach, pool, and bar.....so take this review for what it is


----------



## bill_21117 (Nov 8, 2012)

susgar said:


> What did you think of the accomodations? They do charge alot of points, so I am wondering if the resort is "worthy" of the points they charge. Did you notice if there was a work out room and if so was it well equiped with modern equipment? How is the beach, I know it's not on site, but is it nice enough? Any other thoughts about the resort would be very much appreciated.
> Sue



I was there end of Sept. 3bdrm plus is very nice unit. Other 3 bdrm not so hot. Only 2 baths and one of them is crap for size w/ small lavatory unit.. 
Wkend points are very pricey but VIP gets 25% discount so helps out.
Someone mentioned daily housekeeping, but it is only in kitchen. No daily bedrm housekeeping or cleanup.
Wyndham is NOT the developer. They bought into existing Emerald Grand resort in fall 2011. Currently Wyndham has 60 units to rent. Was told by Wyndham rep they are trying to get to 100 units by first of 2013. All staffing on site is Emerald Grande employees, but there is a Wyndham rep on site during day shift hours only to help with Wyndham needs. 
Lots of resturants closeby, some are pricey and not worth the price IMO.
I saw one Presidential Reserve member in elevator and he was really po'd over something he could not get done by Em. Grd employes. 
It is early there with Wyndham. Will probably get better.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a three bedroom via II for May 2014.

The confirmation says:

Bathroom Facilities
Bedroom 1 - Bathtub/Shower
Bedroom 2 - Bathtub/Shower
Bedroom 3 - Shower

I assume that is the 2 3/4 bathrooms and must be the 3 bedroom Harbor View Plus.

Is that correct?

Used a Marriott Monarch for the trade.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 8, 2013)

Recommendations appreciated for thing to do and places to eat.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 8, 2013)

We've stayed at Wyndham Emerald Grand several times and love it. There is a lot to do on the property, along the harbor and in Destin. There are several nice restaurants on the property, across the street and along the harbor - all within walking distance. McGuire's Irish Pub is across the street has the best steaks anywhere.   

If you're VIP book a one bedrooms if available at during the discount period to save points and hopefully get a free upgrade to a three bedroom before you travel. We were able to do that every time. The last time we were that (last March) Wyndham didn't have any two bedroom condos so one bedrooms upgrade to 3 bedrooms. I don't know if they added two bedroom to their inventory.


----------



## Lardan (Oct 8, 2013)

We spent a week there a couple of years ago. Both my wife and I were very impressed. I have noticed Wyndham has no 2 bedroom units, II does have 2 bedroom units.


----------



## bamasteve (Oct 9, 2013)

We did a three bedroom harbor view a couple of years ago.  Very nice unit and resort although the service at the resort is spotty - seems to go from good one week to horrible the next if you read the tripadvisor ratings.  

If you are staying on a weekend - watch out for 3 bedroom units that face the irish pub/bar across the street.  The music will keep you awake until 2 or 3 in the morning on Thurs/Fri/Sat nights.  Loudest I have ever heard.  Thankfully I had earplugs in my suitcase!


----------



## tug1873 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice resort but points wise you are much better to book at majestic sun.  The location on the harbor though is actually quite good.  Out of all the resorts in the panhandle area I like panama city the best.  We go there because of the beach and that resort gives us the most beach time.


One place I haven't tried but thought it looked interesting was the beach cottages.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 10, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> Nice resort but points wise you are much better to book at majestic sun.  The location on the harbor though is actually quite good.  Out of all the resorts in the panhandle area I like panama city the best.  We go there because of the beach and that resort gives us the most beach time.
> 
> 
> One place I haven't tried but thought it looked interesting was the beach cottages.



We've never been to Beach Street Cottage in Destin either, but we have snowbirds who rent from us. They all love it there and go there every winter.


----------



## JoeBurmeister (Oct 12, 2013)

We stay at the Beach Cottages in Destin every spring break and our 3 kids love it. There is an outdoor heated pool, and the cottages are right across the street from some awesome white sandy beaches. The water is really shallow so the parents don't have to constantly monitor the kids in case they swim too far out. 
Oh yeah, the cottages were awesome too.


----------

